# Skin rash on my yorkie/maltese



## Stephen (Sep 11, 2007)

We had a flea problem in the house a couple of months ago. After a few months of giving the dogs Comfortis and spraying the house, it seems to be under control, but my dogs are still itching themselves sometimes. I'm mainly concerned about my yorkie/maltese. I can hear him itching himself at night and whining. It might be his ears. I noticed some redness in there, so I'm ordering some anti-bacterial from 1800petmeds. 

However, when the flea problem was bad, he basically shaved his back, so I can see his skin, and there are still red bumps and rashes. I think he's scratching them every day and they aren't healing. Can someone recommend the best over-the-counter product to help relieve his itching so they'll heal?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

The best thing yoou can do for your pup is to take him to the vet and have all his issues checked out. There are various shampoos that could be recomended for his skin and itching, but if there are open sores they could cause serious problems or infection. There also loads of ear meds and cleaners that you can get OTC, but again if there's any internal damage to the ear certain meds could cause him to go deaf. The other problem is that no OTC med/treatment will any near as good as what you get from the vet. You can spend weeks to months trying to fix things with OTC solutions, but it will only take days for vet meds to start clearing up most issues. In the long run is cheaper, safer, and better to go with your vet; Your pup will be glad you did!


----------



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree. Your vet can figure out how to help this little one. Make sure you tell them everything you have been doing in the house (sprays) and topicals used. Im sure he must be misserable. Good luck. You may want to try a tee shirt on him until you get him to the vet, so he doesnt tear at his skin to much.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Please get him checked out by a vet, the ears sounds like an infection and the skin sounds like a reaction to SOMETHING. he may have allergies (which could explain both) but only a vet will be able to tell you what's wrong.



All about Eva said:


> I agree. Your vet can figure out how to help this little one. Make sure you tell them everything you have been doing in the house (sprays) and topicals used. Im sure he must be misserable. Good luck. You may want to try a tee shirt on him until you get him to the vet, so he doesnt tear at his skin to much.


Actually a Onesie turned backwards (so the tail can be free) works wonderfully, you may need to go with a preemie or baby doll sized Onesie


----------



## justinp (Oct 15, 2008)

The best thing we have found to use on skin proplems and even help regrow hair is Calm Coat. Our wheaten recently had part of his coat shaved off on his back leg & this stuff has worked wonders to regrow the hair. We oringally bought it to help with insect bites in the summer but it works great on just about any skin problem.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

Our pets all had a few fleas after we adopted our latest. I got some Capstar and then got the new pup on flea tick meds. Daisy has a rash and scratches all night long. One ear was nasty so I began cleaning them every other day with vinegar and water which was amazing. The only thing I can think of is ants. They're quite bad this year. Good luck.


----------

